# How pristine is your bike?



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Aug 2013)

No matter how careful I am, my year old Tricross seems to attract scratches and scuffs. From cables wearing away paint on the stem to scratches on hood covers etc. I don't wash my bike every time I go out, mainly because I hate cycling in the rain, but I degrease, clean and oil the chain and moving parts regularly as well as the occasional hose down with Muck Off. My previous bike was a second hand secteur and, despite being a year old it was immaculate, as were the owners other bikes so I presume some people must lavish a lot of care and attention on their machines.

Am I just an average cyclist regarding cleaning and maintenance? Does your bike glisten and gleam in the same perfect state as when it first arrived or does cosmetic appearance not really matter?


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2013)

My bikes are always immaculately clean always.
Leisure bikes cleaned after every ride.
My commute bike fully cleaned every week, sometimes more often.

It has been known that I clean my bike mid-ride 

I don't mind dings or scratches, add's character to a bike.


----------



## AnythingButVanilla (21 Aug 2013)

My three year old hybrid is held together with dirt and the cassette is pretty much rusted away to nothing. I think I've cleaned it twice. My Brom is two months old and hasn't been cleaned yet although I've been known to spit on a hanky and wipe smears off it like an annoying parent. The road bike is 18 months old and has been cleaned maybe once but I rarely ride it so it doesn't seem worth the bother.


----------



## akb (21 Aug 2013)

It is fate. You worry about a bike getting scuffed and scratched and it will. Take my MTB for example; no matter how much effort I put in to keeping it in pristine condition, it picks up a scratch and scuff on every single ride. 
The hybrid however, which I use for road cycling and used to commute 4 days a week on, I am not that bothered about. However that looks like it has never been used. Fate I tell thee!


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Aug 2013)

Stand back and await the "ride it don't wash it & its there to be ridden not pampered" post that will be on very soon


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (21 Aug 2013)

Oh my, has this been discussed before then?


----------



## DiddlyDodds (21 Aug 2013)

I used to clean mine after every ride when it was new , now I give it a good clean every few rides, and yes scratches on the hoods etc seem impossible to avoid . 
I do like a nice shiny bike when I go out as I have had many an old nail in the past


----------



## 4F (21 Aug 2013)

My nice bike will be cleaned every other ride, my cheapy fixed gear commuter every other year, its there to be ridden not pampered


----------



## screenman (21 Aug 2013)

I met a guy once who rode a bike and did not iron his cycling socks, how could anyone not do that.


What does it matter?


----------



## Supersuperleeds (21 Aug 2013)

screenman said:


> I met a guy once who rode a bike and did not iron his cycling socks, how could anyone not do that.
> 
> 
> What does it matter?


 
Cycling socks, the posh b*****d!

I clean my bikes as often as I pump up the tyres, not often enough!


----------



## Matthew_T (21 Aug 2013)

If you do get scratches and chips, you can always paint over them. I have some black gloss enamel paint that I used to touch up my old racer. I am going to touch up my hybrid with it just to cut back on the possibility of rust. I might need to get some white enamel for my good bike though.
Nothing wrong with scratches as long as you keep ontop of them.

Although they will decrease the value of your bike when it comes to reselling.


----------



## 4F (21 Aug 2013)

Matthew_T said:


> Although they will decrease the value of your bike when it comes to reselling.


 

What is this "re-selling" you speak of ?  N+1


----------



## Cyclopathic (21 Aug 2013)

On my every day utilitarian, trailer towing all weather tank I keep all the working parts in good order because I need them to work and be reliable. The frame I have basically just turned into visual crap with old bits of paint here and there and scratches and I've modified the Scott logo up the down tube to read "Slutt". I do this because a) I'm a scruffy sod who wants to have a bike that I don't worry about and don't have to be precious about, and b) because it makes it a very unattractive proposition for a thief. There is no way the people down at the cash for misery pawn brokers would give any one the price of a bag of smack for my bike.


----------



## Dave 123 (21 Aug 2013)

My dad used to buy high end stuff (not bikes) and never use it, it would be kept in its packaging, this would also be the case of stuff I bought him for his birthday. " it's too good to use...." Was his odd mantra.

As a result all of my toys, bikes kayaks guitars cameras get treated with respect but they don't get mollycoddled either. I couldn't give a hoot if it gets broke whilst it is being used.


----------



## Deleted member 23692 (21 Aug 2013)

Although both bikes have the odd scratch on them (MTB especially) they are both kept immaculately clean. MTB gets washed after every dirty ride, and road bike gets a wipe down after a dry ride, and a full wash if it's got a fair amount of road mud on it. The same goes for the chains - a full clean and never been 'mickled'


----------



## snorri (21 Aug 2013)

4F said:


> What is this "re-selling" you speak of ?


 
After you have bought it back from the person you sold it to then sell it again to someone else, that's reselling.


----------



## Misusawa (21 Aug 2013)

I've had my new bike 8 weeks. It looks as though i've had it six months though. Its been thourghly rode, has lots of scratches and a fe stress marks and several chips in the paint.


----------



## Hip Priest (21 Aug 2013)

My commuting hybrid is cleaned once in a blue moon, and my old cheap road bike used to get a clean only after a filthy wet ride. However, my new road bike is my pride and joy, and I keep it in immaculate condition. I even wipe my sweat off it with a towel after a dry ride.

But it's each to their own really.


----------



## paulw1969 (21 Aug 2013)

I keep mine very clean...although it has the odd scrape and scratch from early clipless offs....a colleague refers to my road bike as being "in show room condition"...(running joke)...I also had a fellow club member ask me if I had a new bike the other week......its 17 months plus old...whatever floats your boat as far as im concerned....I don't lavish the same care on my car however


----------



## fossyant (21 Aug 2013)

Clean. Very clean. And that includes the commuter


----------



## Banjo (21 Aug 2013)

My bikes are usually in Crap state but not quite as bad as Lukesdads bikes.

Keep the drive train clean as possible rest is just cosmetic. Bikes are for riding.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Aug 2013)

I like nice things so I clean my bike


----------



## The Brewer (21 Aug 2013)

Kinda needs pics this thread


----------



## ianrauk (21 Aug 2013)

The Brewer said:


> Kinda needs pics this thread


 
Yes I do carry a cleaning cloth












Not my bike... but needed a little wipe


----------



## musa (21 Aug 2013)

Every time i go work its cleaned. Muck off is even used to clean the counter


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> My bikes are always immaculately clean always.
> Leisure bikes cleaned after every ride.
> My commute bike fully cleaned every week, sometimes more often.
> 
> ...


Same here. My Vivente tourer has numerous nicks and scratches (I'd be amazed if it didn't, given the distances I've done on it), but is otherwise kept as clean and oiled as I can keep it. I clean it weekly, even in in the drier months.


----------



## edindave (21 Aug 2013)

This... or it ain't allowed out. Not in company anyway.


----------



## dave r (21 Aug 2013)

I keep my bikes mechanically sound, but only clean when I have to, I'd rather ride them than clean them, scuffs, dings and scrapes are part of the bikes character, a reminder of the good times you've had together, a pristine bike without a mark on it looks sad, like it hasn't been used for its purpose, being ridden.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Aug 2013)

edindave said:


> This... or it ain't allowed out. Not in company anyway.


Are you sure that bike gets ridden?


----------



## edindave (21 Aug 2013)

victor said:


> Are you sure that bike gets ridden?


 
To be fair, I had just fitted that chain!


----------



## Herbie (21 Aug 2013)

swl said:


> No matter how careful I am, my year old Tricross seems to attract scratches and scuffs. From cables wearing away paint on the stem to scratches on hood covers etc. I don't wash my bike every time I go out, mainly because I hate cycling in the rain, but I degrease, clean and oil the chain and moving parts regularly as well as the occasional hose down with Muck Off. My previous bike was a second hand secteur and, despite being a year old it was immaculate, as were the owners other bikes so I presume some people must lavish a lot of care and attention on their machines.
> 
> Am I just an average cyclist regarding cleaning and maintenance? Does your bike glisten and gleam in the same perfect state as when it first arrived or does cosmetic appearance not really matter?


 
When I first got my Dawes Galaxy I hated whenever it rained and got wet but now 6 years down the road it still looks quite good...it gets regularly cleaned and looked after but it has its fair share of tiny scratches and wee scuffs but this don't bother me as it adds a wee bit of character and afterall a bike is for riding and enjoying no matter what conditions...no point having a great looking gleaming machine if your not gonna enjoy it


----------



## Shut Up Legs (21 Aug 2013)




----------



## potsy (21 Aug 2013)

3 main bikes in various states of disrepute-
Bike 1 Oldest and most used, quite scratched and beaten up but still runs well.
Bike 2 Off road and main commuter now, gets extremely dirty but is fairly well looked after and has no marks or scratches other than a bit of damage after a recent off, needs new bar tape.
Bike 3 Newest of the lot, still immaculate after 4 months of mainly dry weekend riding


----------



## ColinJ (21 Aug 2013)

dave r said:


> I keep my bikes mechanically sound, but only clean when I have to, I'd rather ride them than clean them, scuffs, dings and scrapes are part of the bikes character, a reminder of the good times you've had together, a pristine bike without a mark on it looks sad, like it hasn't been used for its purpose, being ridden.


A mate who assembled my Basso slipped with a tool and scratched the frame before I even got to ride the bike. I was irritated for about 10 seconds, but then I thought it was quite a good thing really because I would never need to worry about scratching its immaculate paint job!  

(It turns out that the Basso's paint is really soft and easily scratched or chipped. I get new marks on it every few hundred miles of riding.)


----------



## dave r (22 Aug 2013)

ColinJ said:


> A mate who assembled my Basso slipped with a tool and scratched the frame before I even got to ride the bike. I was irritated for about 10 seconds, but then I thought it was quite a good thing really because I would never need to worry about scratching its immaculate paint job!
> 
> (It turns out that the Basso's paint is really soft and easily scratched or chipped. I get new marks on it every few hundred miles of riding.)


 
My Verenti's like that, marks very easily, my Pearson is as hard as nails, its six years old now and has very few marks on it.


----------



## the_mikey (22 Aug 2013)

My bikes are cleaned occasionally, I spend more time ensuring the tyres, brakes, chain and derailleur work properly than worry about the appearance of the bike. Scratches are just a side effect of using the bike.


----------



## Trickedem (22 Aug 2013)

ianrauk said:


> My bikes are always immaculately clean always.
> Leisure bikes cleaned after every ride.
> My commute bike fully cleaned every week, sometimes more often.
> 
> ...


I keep my bikes clean at all times. However if I am going for a ride with Ian I make sure I do a very thorough job. His is that clean


----------



## Cuchilo (22 Aug 2013)

Im just about to go for a ride in the rain on my new bike  any cleaning tips for when I get back ?


----------



## phil_hg_uk (22 Aug 2013)

@potsy has the cleanest bikes I have ever seen*









*Warning this post may contain traces of a lie


----------



## lukesdad (22 Aug 2013)

Banjo said:


> My bikes are usually in Crap state but not quite as bad as Lukesdads bikes.
> 
> Keep the drive train clean as possible rest is just cosmetic. Bikes are for riding.


Eh ?


----------



## Shut Up Legs (22 Aug 2013)

Cuchilo said:


> Im just about to go for a ride in the rain on my new bike  any cleaning tips for when I get back ?


Yes - pay particular attention to your feet, as they can get a bit sweaty in those cycling shoes!


----------



## Banjo (22 Aug 2013)

lukesdad said:


> Eh ?


 
Just checking you were about  Have to say the Litespeed was spotless last time I saw it.


----------



## Banjo (22 Aug 2013)

victor said:


> Yes - pay particular attention to your feet, as they can get a bit sweaty in those cycling shoes!


 
I think the oily chainring imprint on your calf looks like a tribal tattoo from a distance.


----------



## Teuchter (22 Aug 2013)

Another vote for keeping them mechanically sorted and running smoothly but not worrying so much about keeping them clean. I'll wipe the frames down with an oily rag (clean oil!) relatively regularly, particularly in winter and the wheels may get a proper clean every couple of months.

Riding in all weathers, I am fairly OCD about chain lubing.


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Aug 2013)

My slightly grubby bike -


----------



## Milo (22 Aug 2013)

Quick rinse down when it gets muddy and that's it. Cover up and paint scratches with a dab of airfix paint if I can see any metal.


----------



## MickeyBlueEyes (22 Aug 2013)

Full clean every weekend without fail. Yes bikes are there to be enjoyed, I enjoy riding mine with it looking its best. Marks and scratches will happen through use but riding with it all caked up is avoidable.


----------



## Salad Dodger (22 Aug 2013)

I am sorry to say that none of our 4 bikes (2 x mine, 2 x Mrs Salad's) are clean and tidy.

They do get periodic attention to the chains, and my MTB, which is the only one of the 4 that will see mud from time to time, might get a very occasional wash down. But pristine? None of them. Ever.

Sorry, clean bike fans!


----------



## slowmotion (22 Aug 2013)

My bike is a perfect match with its motor......grubby, scratched, battered and (sometimes) lubricated.


----------



## ayceejay (22 Aug 2013)

The OP ('member that?) mentioned_ cables wearing away paint on the stem _and I think a lot of damage can be prevented with donuts on long cable stretches (top tube for instance) and protective patches on chainstay and wherever else a cable touches the frame.


----------



## Shut Up Legs (23 Aug 2013)

ayceejay said:


> The OP ('member that?) mentioned_ cables wearing away paint on the stem _and I think a lot of damage can be prevented with donuts on long cable stretches (top tube for instance) and protective patches on chainstay and wherever else a cable touches the frame.


Agreed, I use both of those. The transparent, colourless patches are easy to apply and definitely reduce wear on the frame, although with my Vivente tourer, I left putting on the patches about 50,000km too late, so now the poor beastie's covered with nicks and scratches. Still runs silently and smoothly, though .


----------



## tyred (23 Aug 2013)

I always keep my road bikes in pristine condition.




Chain's a bit squeaky and I just can't work out why....


----------



## Accy cyclist (23 Aug 2013)

It seems so long ago when we used to Duraglit http://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/like/1307...&ff3=1&ff11=ICEP3.0.0&ff12=67&ff13=80&ff14=83 those chrome wheels,and other bits!


----------



## Roadrunner78 (24 Aug 2013)

I keep mine minted. Winter bike leaves me disheartened but i even clean it once a week between snowy salty commutes. The good bikes see rain but are cleaned after. I have car dealership polish which is waaaay better than the halfords stuff. Means when you wipe the frame and bits over the cloth glides. OCD right? I'm like this with everything tho. Clean!


----------



## sackville d (24 Aug 2013)

DiddlyDodds said:


> Stand back and await the "ride it don't wash it & its there to be ridden not pampered" post that will be on very soon


Ride it don't wash it & its there to be ridden not pampered. Sorry ,I think I`m about 3 days late.Now lets hear it for Helicopter tape and baby wipes WhooHoo


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (25 Aug 2013)

Cleaned my bike..
Take the wheels off the bike and place the bike on the stand.


Take a small needle file and clean the muck out of the brake pads, and file them flat to ensure they wear evenly, inspect for damage or embedded grit. (After two rides rotate the front pads with the rear pads)


Spray the bike with muc-off bike cleaner
http://muc-off.com/en/bicycle/1-bike-cleaner.html?category=bicycle
Spray the chain with muc-off chain cleaner
http://muc-off.com/en/bicycle/7-drivetrain-cleaner.html?category=bicycle
Permit to soak...
Wash the bike with soapy water (car shampoo) starting from the top of the bike working down.
Rinse with warm water with two cap full of polish added to the water, when this drys the polish is deposited on the components.


When completely dry buff the polish off with a micro fibre cloth.
Remove the jockey wheels
.


Clean the rear mech and jockey wheels, remove the bearings, clean and dry and relube with finish line dry.


Refit the jockey wheels.
Wash the wheels and inspect the tyres, (check spoke tension and that the wheel is true every forth ride)
Refit the wheels.
Protect the bike using muc-off miracle shine
http://muc-off.com/en/stage-2-protect/23-miracle-shine-polish.html?category=bicycle
Mickle the chain with finish line dry.
That's a clean bike.


That's what I do after every single ride, I'm not sure if its pristine, but I like to keep my bikes clean.
After 10 rides it gets stripped to a frame set and all bearings checked and lubed.
After 10 rides I swap the chain and soak it to give it a propper clean, its then rinsed in a sonic bath to get all the muck out before being left to dry and being lubed


----------



## potsy (25 Aug 2013)




----------



## phil_hg_uk (25 Aug 2013)

potsy said:


>


 

Thats what you do as well isn't it potsy


----------



## Shut Up Legs (25 Aug 2013)

@Mr Haematocrit : you missed the last bit of the description - ring work and tell them where you've been for the last week! 
I couldn't do that much after every ride. I have no spare time during weekdays, with barely enough time to cook and eat dinner between getting home and going to bed. On Sundays, I'll typically spend about 1.5 hours cleaning the bike (occasionally a bit more), so it's fit for the upcoming week's commuting.


----------



## Accy cyclist (26 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Cleaned my bike..
> Take the wheels off the bike and place the bike on the stand.
> View attachment 28256
> 
> ...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Aug 2013)

victor said:


> @Mr Haematocrit : you missed the last bit of the description - ring work and tell them where you've been for the last week!
> I couldn't do that much after every ride.



Lol... I'm known at work for coming in late after lunch due to bike cleaning. They are OK with it and phone me if they need me.


----------



## Milo (26 Aug 2013)

Have you actually been diagnosed with obsessive compulsive disorder then?
I would never have enough time for all that lot. My bike has yet to explode.


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (26 Aug 2013)

Milo said:


> Have you actually been diagnosed with obsessive compulsive disorder then?
> I would never have enough time for all that lot. My bike has yet to explode.


 

I have never been diagnosed with it but have been told I exhibit symptoms. I washed one of my bikes yesterday which I have not ridden for a while it was spotless before I started, perhaps a little dusty at most. Makes no sense what so ever, but the desire to clean it was unbearable... Although I could just be nuts.


----------



## ianrauk (26 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I have never been diagnosed with it but have been told I exhibit symptoms. I washed one of my bikes yesterday which I have not ridden for a while it was spotless before I started, perhaps a little dusty at most. Makes no sense what so ever, but the desire to clean it was unbearable... Although I could just be nuts.


 


Mrs Ian once said "Why are you polishing the polish?"


----------



## Boon 51 (26 Aug 2013)

Cleaning my bikes and washing up.. the things I do for love?


----------



## Milo (26 Aug 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> I have never been diagnosed with it but have been told I exhibit symptoms. I washed one of my bikes yesterday which I have not ridden for a while it was spotless before I started, perhaps a little dusty at most. Makes no sense what so ever, but the desire to clean it was unbearable... Although I could just be nuts.


sounds like ocd to me. To some extent we all have it though just in differing ways.


----------



## Milo (26 Aug 2013)

I suspect my bike would make you cry. Feel free to come over if you have run out of bikes to clean though mine could do with a good going over. I clean the rims when bout every 2 weeks of when they look nasty. Chain gets done after every significantly wet ride if not everys 2 to 3 weeks. Clean the pads a bit after every wet ride. hose down any major mud give it a dry and i'm happy after anything muddy. I do like to keep the drive train clean but not so fussed about the rest. No point shining up an ugly in need of paint job bike.


----------



## phil_hg_uk (26 Aug 2013)

I cleaned my bike today it took me about an hour as I needed to adjust a few things and track down a creak .......... I probably wont do it again for a couple of weeks


----------



## migrantwing (21 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Rinse with warm water with two cap full of polish added to the water, when this drys the polish is deposited on the components.



What polish do you use Mr H?


----------



## Leodis (21 Oct 2013)

Carbon wiped down after every ride, the commuter when the sun is out for me to wash it.


----------



## Dusty Bin (21 Oct 2013)

clean - yes
serviced - yes
pristine - no


----------



## Bodhbh (21 Oct 2013)

I try to look after the drive train, otherwise happy to let them get filthy. I do think there's something to the theory that cleaning is good cos that's when you spot incoming mechanicals tho. Just not enough to bother doing it


----------



## Lee J Maynard (21 Oct 2013)

What is this concept of "cleaning your bike" that you are all referring to? LOL


----------



## derrick (21 Oct 2013)

Never go out on a dirty bike, unless it's the commuter


----------



## ianrauk (21 Oct 2013)

derrick said:


> Never go out on a dirty bike, unless it's the commuter




friend...


----------



## Archie_tect (21 Oct 2013)

All 3 are clean... but my clean may not be the same as your clean... [apart from the Secteur Comp that @jayonabike sold on to me which remains as pristine as he kept it ... respect!]


----------



## TheDoctor (21 Oct 2013)

What is this 'clean bike' of which you speak?
My commuter is utterly filthy *ashamed*


----------



## Herbie (21 Oct 2013)

swl said:


> No matter how careful I am, my year old Tricross seems to attract scratches and scuffs. From cables wearing away paint on the stem to scratches on hood covers etc. I don't wash my bike every time I go out, mainly because I hate cycling in the rain, but I degrease, clean and oil the chain and moving parts regularly as well as the occasional hose down with Muck Off. My previous bike was a second hand secteur and, despite being a year old it was immaculate, as were the owners other bikes so I presume some people must lavish a lot of care and attention on their machines.
> 
> Am I just an average cyclist regarding cleaning and maintenance? Does your bike glisten and gleam in the same perfect state as when it first arrived or does cosmetic appearance not really matter?


 
My Galaxy is nearly 7 years old but not in the condition when I rode it new from the shop but I keep in a reasonable state considering the service it has given me and it still looks good even with scuffs and stuff you would expect....I intend this bike to last longer than me and have no plans to replace it...


----------



## Mr Haematocrit (21 Oct 2013)

migrantwing said:


> What polish do you use Mr H?



Turtlewax as you can grab it from the pound shop and its pretty reasonable


----------



## DCLane (21 Oct 2013)

Mine get a going over with baby wipes, chain/components cleaned and re-lubed with Ceramic lube. Everything gets checked over but not taken apart unless necessary.

That's usually enough once a week and is about 60-90 minutes for the lot. I wouldn't have time for anything more!


----------



## migrantwing (22 Oct 2013)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Turtlewax as you can grab it from the pound shop and its pretty reasonable



I like your thinking


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (22 Oct 2013)

I was inwardly delighted when my lbs owner complimented me on the condition of my bike. Outwardly of course I was all cool, "Yeah well, the odd quick rub-down and a splash of lube mate". 

I was so happy I bought a pile of stuff I didn't really need and it was only when I was halfway home that it hit me ...


----------



## BigonaBianchi (22 Oct 2013)

Like my guitars my bikes are used and show the wear that entails


----------



## mustang1 (22 Oct 2013)

The Allez and Mares are commuters. Allez, being older, has many scratches and stuff. Both bikes are cleaned when they need to be (almost never -to- couple of times a year). The drivetrain is always degreased and cleaned however. I have no problem leaving both bikes in the snow and rain (I never bring them inside). It's not that I dont care about these bikes, but that I use them for their intended purporse (to me). Dont fret about it! If they make a squeeky noise, I squirt some oil in the general direction from which the squeek is coming.

The SuperSix is immaculate. It has only 11 miles on the clock. It is brand new not only in appearance, but because I just haven't used it.


----------



## young Ed (17 Jan 2014)

Mr Haematocrit said:


> Turtlewax as you can grab it from the pound shop and its pretty reasonable


you ought to look into getting a few thousand litre delivery of the stuff and setup a fuel pump system!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Milzy (17 Jan 2014)

bloody hell, look at all the pictures on your arms. LOL nice sleeves.


----------



## KierenT (17 Jan 2014)

Kept shiny clean - I spend more time washing the bikes than I do my genitals. Full muck-off treatment after every ride, bit of polish, regular chain degreasing and re-greasing. The Haibike cost me close to 3 grand, which means I place more value on it than I do most family members


----------



## the_mikey (17 Jan 2014)

Mine has dried horse poo all down the down tube and grass hanging out of the rear derailleur.


----------



## welsh dragon (17 Jan 2014)

the_mikey said:


> Mine has dried horse poo all down the down tube and grass hanging out of the rear derailleur.


 
Now that's a real bike Mikey


----------



## Cyclist33 (17 Jan 2014)

Lol, usually the answer would be "not very clean" but I just spruced Brett up in honour of his new wheels!


----------



## Globalti (18 Jan 2014)

I'm as fastidious as Mr H with the road bike, though I only remove and clean the jockey wheels when they begin to accumulate crud. Otherwise, car shampoo, clean and re-face brake blocks and pick out grit, clean chain about every 300 miles in white spirit, allow to dry and re-lube. I would polish the frame but car polish leaves a chalky mark on matt paint and in any case the paint seems to have a teflon-like water repellancy about it. I will try Mr Sheen. I actually polish the flat bits between the spokes on the rims of my Ksyrium SLs!

The Tricross is the mud and winter bike so it only gets a hose down, especially after a ride in salty conditions.

Big fettling session coming up this morning with my mechanically-inept cycling buddy's new Tarmac - we're going to cut down the steerer (borrowed a Park cutting guide from a neighbour) then service the steerer bearings, which are already getting manky. Have discovered a cheap local source of bearings - Specialized quoted me £60 for the pair!


----------



## rbreid (18 Jan 2014)

All my bikes bar one are plus 50 years old....what is this pristine that you talk of???????????????


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Jan 2014)

I've retired the winter bike and started riding the good bike for the last few weekends. This means giving it a full deluxe clean when I get it home! It is currently looking showroom fresh. Whereas ironically, when I retired it for winter, it got covered in mould in the garage and the chain started going rusty.

I clean and lube the mechanical parts of my commuter hybrid every weekend, but that's it. The rest of it is filthy.


----------



## Soltydog (18 Jan 2014)

My road bike is now about 7 years old & is showing signs of age with scratches & chips on the frame, & I like it like that. Its always kept reasonably clean though & on my last sportive I was complimented about its good condition. My tourer is about 3 years old now & despite being ridden for a few thousand miles its still pretty pristine, I wish it looked a bit more used, but I just cant help myself keeping it clean  OCD???


----------



## DiddlyDodds (18 Jan 2014)

Bikes are just like the house , the car and the kids, in this life you have to keep things clean, or the neighbours will nudge nudge over the fence,, look at them they don't donkey stone their door step (northern thing, not sure if anyone actually has done this since 1965), and never wash there nets.
So if you want to be respectable get that bucket out and give the bike , kids and car a damn good wash and polish.

PS don't use the power washer on the bike or the kids as they don't seem to like it.


----------



## mattobrien (18 Jan 2014)

I tend to have a pragmatic approach to bike cleaning, probably brought on my having a wife and young children who also, and rightly, place demands upon my time.

The summer bike is very clean and doesn't go out in the wet. The wet weather and winter bike has had a bit of aupgradewell. It's easier to list the parts that were carried over, that the new bits. This is getting dried and cleaned after each ride, but only superficially, rather than a deep clean fully Monty version.

The mountain bike is still covered in mud from last Monday nights muddy adventure, it will get cleaned before this Monday, but I haven't squeezed it in yet. The chia has been cleaned though.

The pub bike, to be honest I don't really care about being pristine, so it is as it is. The dirtier it is, the less likely it will get stolen, well that's how it look at it anyway.

The Brompton needs a good clean too and it won't get used until it has had one. It live inside, so is at least dry and not rusting to bits.

Ideally I will give the MTB and Brompton a reasonable clean this weekend, but if have got transport a chest of drawers, chop some wood, do family things and ride tomorrow morning, so tee isn't looking like and enormous amount of fettling time available. If any of the super clean folk fancy a trip to suffolk, they are welcome to come and make the grubby steeds less so.


----------



## young Ed (18 Jan 2014)

Hip Priest said:


> I've retired the winter bike and started riding the good bike for the last few weekends. This means giving it a full deluxe clean when I get it home! It is currently looking showroom fresh. Whereas ironically, when I retired it for winter, it got covered in mould in the garage and the chain started going rusty.
> 
> I clean and lube the mechanical parts of my commuter hybrid every weekend, but that's it. The rest of it is filthy.


to stop mould and rust get some light oil and go crazy before you put it away literally put it everywhere and grease the hell out of that chain and cassette and jockey wheels and anywhere else that seems relevant!
when rebuilding old motor bikes that haven't run for 30+ years you often find all the old grease is what has saved it from rusting it's horrible to clean off when it has been standing for 30+ years but it is all worth it when you see a lot of sound solid good metal rather than big slabs of rust flaking off! i have found both but never on the same project 

welllll my bike just gets a quick wipe down in the shed it is stored in with an old rag and then every few weeks it is thoroughly washed over with caravan wash stuff with a scrubbing brush and a couple sponges then i rebuild hubs and headstock after every few hundred miles
and touch up any bad chips and scratches with a little completely the wrong blue hammerite!  and yes it is a rough and ready bike 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jan 2014)

Hmm. Wonder if there's a business opportunity in offering a mobile bike cleaning and fettling service?


----------



## young Ed (18 Jan 2014)

swl said:


> Hmm. Wonder if there's a business opportunity in offering a mobile bike cleaning and fettling service?


its called helfrausds not mobile but maximum 10 miles away!
Cheers Ed


----------



## young Ed (18 Jan 2014)

might be a business plan if who ever did the work weren't monkeys!
Cheers Ed


----------



## Joey Shabadoo (18 Jan 2014)

A quick Google reveals there are loads of people already doing it.


----------



## young Ed (18 Jan 2014)

swl said:


> A quick Google reveals there are loads of people already doing it.


 what service could i do next 
i know the same as dog walking just bike riding! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Hip Priest (18 Jan 2014)

young Ed said:


> to stop mould and rust get some light oil and go crazy before you put it away literally put it everywhere and grease the hell out of that chain and cassette and jockey wheels and anywhere else that seems relevant!
> when rebuilding old motor bikes that haven't run for 30+ years you often find all the old grease is what has saved it from rusting it's horrible to clean off when it has been standing for 30+ years but it is all worth it when you see a lot of sound solid good metal rather than big slabs of rust flaking off! i have found both but never on the same project



Thanks for the advice mate. I appreciate it.


----------



## summerdays (18 Jan 2014)

My bike is a state .... It's too depressing to clean it every night as it seems to pick uo so much crud every day (including horse muck like @the_mikey). I never notice if someone's bike is mucky when I pass, it's those that cycle with squeaky, badly maintained ones!


----------



## Richard A Thackeray (20 Jan 2014)

Cleaned the Ribble yesterday, after a ride out round Aberford, Towton, Sherburn-in-Elmet, South Milford, etc....

Quite a lot of the roads around there see a fair amount of farm-traffic, so it was filthy out there!!
I called at http://www.squires-cafe.co.uk/index.asp for a cuppa, there was only about 6 m/bikes there (some of the rufty-tufty bikers must have driven, as there were another half-dozen cars there)

Once home, & myself sorted, I washed it, took me an hour or so

Then put it in basement utility room to dry off, & drive all the moisture out of the (scrubbed) drive-train

This morning, I finished it off by 'cotton-budding' the chain-rings (by mounting bolts) & jockey wheels....


----------



## young Ed (20 Jan 2014)

rebuilt jockey wheels for the first time at the weekend and because my rear mech is only a cheap one they don't have any bearings! 
Cheers Ed


----------



## Mr. Mitchell (21 Jan 2014)

When the weather's damp I clean my bike with an oily rag and spray grease. In fine weather autosol for the chrome and car wax for the paintwork. Rubber protector stuff for the tyres, seat and pedals.


----------



## tyred (21 Jan 2014)

I always maintain my drivetrain to an extremely high standard.


----------



## summerdays (21 Jan 2014)

tyred said:


> I always maintain my drivetrain to an extremely high standard.
> View attachment 36696


Is that the before or after maintence photo .... Couldn't quite tell its so pristine


----------



## Old Plodder (21 Jan 2014)

tyred said:


> I always maintain my drivetrain to an extremely high standard.
> View attachment 36696


I hope that's your town bike..........


----------

